# My 2008 Persian Highflyers



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is a few of this years birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They look pretty. Can you describe your experience with them? Say their temperament, care, food, training, flight capabilities, etc.? How many high fliers are there anyhow? They are not tumblers, right? Or tipplers? Please educate!


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

RodSD said:


> They look pretty. Can you describe your experience with them? Say their temperament, care, food, training, flight capabilities, etc.? How many high fliers are there anyhow? They are not tumblers, right? Or tipplers? Please educate!


Well these birds have been in our family for over 35 years and they are fed 80% white millet, 20% rice due to hot temp in my area and during the flying season which is in March to End of Sep every year. During the off season they are fed varite of food like peas,millo, corn,millet,wheat and etc....
As far as training them to fly higher its not nessecery because its in their blood but, they tent to go very high when they are really young and may get lost so to control them they are fed a small amount of millo to keep them heavy and their diet must be controlled otherwise they may get to high up and get lost.
95% of my highflyers are Tumblers but, the best ones are the slow solo flyers that tumble as well.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your birds are beautiful as always Kaftar. And if the one I have is typical, they have very sweet dispositions. To this day, Cassidy loves cooked garbonzo beans which she had when quite young. I still give them to her for a treat.

Have you thought of writing up an article on Persian highfliers for the Breeds forum? I'd love to know more about them.

Margaret


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Margaret,

I'm planning to create a Website soon so i could write about this breed and also post some more pictures of The highflyer from different cities but, i will let you guys know when i do so. This year i was able to get better results from previous years and also kept my bird loss down as well.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

kaftar said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> I'm planning to create a Website soon so i could write about this breed and also post some more pictures of The highflyer from different cities but, i will let you guys know when i do so. This year i was able to get better results from previous years and also kept my bird loss down as well.


How long do your birds fly for?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

kaftar said:


> Well these birds have been in our family for over 35 years and they are fed 80% white millet, 20% rice due to hot temp in my area and during the flying season which is in March to End of Sep every year. During the off season they are fed varite of food like peas,millo, corn,millet,wheat and etc....
> As far as training them to fly higher its not nessecery because its in their blood but, they tent to go very high when they are really young and may get lost so to control them they are fed a small amount of millo to keep them heavy and their diet must be controlled otherwise they may get to high up and get lost.
> 95% of my highflyers are Tumblers but, the best ones are the slow solo flyers that tumble as well.


Wouldn't you want your birds to be in the best shape when they're attacked by BOP?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks kaftar for the info. Am I to understand that it is the feeding ratio that prevents them from flying high? Or is it the quantity given? I am supposing that feeding them 80/20 (white millet/rice) makes them fly high, but perhaps 60/20/20 (white millet/rice/milo) keeps them down irrespective of ounces of food?


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> How long do your birds fly for?


Anywhere from 6 to 10 hours but, with proper diet control.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Thanks kaftar for the info. Am I to understand that it is the feeding ratio that prevents them from flying high? Or is it the quantity given? I am supposing that feeding them 80/20 (white millet/rice) makes them fly high, but perhaps 60/20/20 (white millet/rice/milo) keeps them down irrespective of ounces of food?


It all depens on your location and what type of weather you are in and thats based on percentage of food given. For me its hot/hummid summer anywhere from 90F' to 100F' . But, the young ones have a habit of going to high up so for that purpose you carfully watch what you feed them and if they go to high up just add a little bit of millo and that would keep them from flying very high up and getting lost.


----------

